# Brett Stahl Named General Manager of Stahls’



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Brett Stahl has been named general manager of Stahls’. A longtime employee of the Sterling Heights, MI-based manufacturer and distributor of heat printing technologies, Stahl previously held the position of chief technology officer. 

In his new role, Stahl will be responsible for all aspects of the company’s operation, including financial, sales/customer service and production. Stahl holds an MBA from Michigan State University and has been active in the industry for close to 30 years. He looks forward to helping continue and expand Stahls’ commitment to innovation and education in the United States and overseas with the development of improved and enhanced technologies to meet customers’ changing needs.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

